# BIG Baits



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

I have been making baits for about year now and i wanted to share some of my recent bit bait pictures. This is a 10.5 inch bait that can really thump. i have played aroung with the lips so i can change the action in to a slow wide wobble to a tight fast wiggle.

Thankfully last weekend i was able to take a drive up to St. Clair and give them their first swim. I fished with a friend of mine on his penn yann and he put my baits on the fish. They were not on fire but we did hook up with ten. 6 were on my baits. 

If you look at the first bait closely you can see the teeth marks.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

four different colors caught fish. The first bait hooked three! Its was also a good color this summer on my small 7 inch baits.

Here are some more colors and my best shot at some natural paints I am still working on my painting skills. I really want to make a batch with some glass eyes


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

here are a few more. My next batch of big baits i will be making a bunch of Carp and sucker style baits. I will post pictures from last weekend when i get back in the office. Nothing impressive but fun fish. I hope you guys enjoy. i have to give a big thanks to the guys on this site who have spared some of their tips. I also have to give a special thank you to Tigger. Without him sharing his talents with me i would have probably given up some time ago.

THANKS JOHN!


----------



## allegheny river kid (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome looking baits!!! Love the colors and paint jobs!


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow!! I love the paint style and colors!
More more!

Michael


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Looking good Jared, but you need to figure out how to use the resize button. Hopefully the weather stays good for next weekend and we can get up there and fish em, the big fish are starting to go.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Really nice baits! I see nothing wrong with your paint skills in any of those pics. Great thing is---neither did the fish! Be sure to add a pic of that 50+ when you get her.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

TOMB,

Thanks for the kind words. I keep trying to step up the details of the baits. Sometimes i am successful, sometimes not. I guess its all part of the fun.

I have a new drawing of a bait on the wall of my office. I hope to be producing them mid december.

This weekend I am supposed to go back up to st clair. Hopefully i can post some pigs of super beasts:B


----------

